
Quantifying national responsibility for climate breakdown - devdas
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanplh/article/PIIS2542-5196(20)30196-0/fulltext
======
devdas
This analysis proposes a novel method for quantifying national responsibility
for damages related to climate change by looking at national contributions to
cumulative CO2 emissions in excess of the planetary boundary of 350 ppm
atmospheric CO2 concentration. This approach is rooted in the principle of
equal per capita access to atmospheric commons.

~~~
chrisco255
There is no such planetary boundary. CO2 ppm concentrations have been higher
than 1000 ppm for most of Earth's history.

To this day, the vast majority of plant species are C3 carbon-fixated plants,
which absolutely thrive under CO2 fertilization of between 1000 and 2000 ppm
with some plant species benefitting all the way up to 4000 ppm.

Source: Effect of CO2 Concentration on Growth of Sugar-beet, Barley, Kale, and
Maize

[https://academic.oup.com/aob/article-
abstract/31/4/629/12112...](https://academic.oup.com/aob/article-
abstract/31/4/629/121127)

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
While the plants may thrive they may carry less nutrients per volume/weight.
So you'd have to eat more.

------
emerged
Looks like jumping through logical hoops to excuse China and blame the US.

~~~
tzs
If you pick a random CO2 molecule out of the atmosphere and ask where it came
from, the most likely answer is the US, followed by the EU, followed by China
at slightly under half the probability of it being from the US.

You have to jump through hoops to _not_ find that the US is the country most
responsible for the current state of the atmosphere.

And that's not even taking into account populations. The atmosphere doesn't
care about where humans draw lines on a map, though, so when trying to decide
where a given country stands relative to its fair share of atmospheric
pollution you have to look at things per capita.

Otherwise you get the ridiculous situation that a large country that was over
its share could split itself into smaller countries that are each under their
fair share with no actual change in how much pollution is coming from that
total set of people.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Simple solution. Disband the military. It's the elephant in the room.

